# Cherry's kid



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

Cherry kidded today. 

One did not make it  

The other is a little girl. Our last seven babies have been white, so I am over the moon with her pretty little features. She has a bit of a dirty face in the photo I am attaching.

I was going to move the deceased kid but I have not as yet. Normally I am okay with this kind of thing, but today I feel like I could be sick


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations on your beautiful new arrival. Such a cutey. I am sorry for the one you lost.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats! She's beautiful! I'm sorry for your loss though, do you have anyone else that can move the other kid? You should get it out ASAP before it gives something unwanted to mama or the baby. Good luck!


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

Thanks all. My partner came home to help me with the other kid, thankfully.

Since this post two more kids have been born (different mothers) so we are pretty worn out! I was expecting one but the other was very much a surprise baby.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Aww! Sorry you lost one. Her remaining baby is cute though! Cherry is beautiful too!


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

Just had to share, thought it was cute.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Was it the first one or second one out that died just curious . Well at least u know that one will get plenty of milk


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

imthegrt1 said:


> Was it the first one or second one out that died just curious . Well at least u know that one will get plenty of milk


I'm not sure to be honest  I'd estimate I missed the birth by an hour or so - so the first I saw of it was the dead kid. Took me a few moments to notice the live one. Kicking myself that I missed it.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aww how bittersweet  Very sorry about the dead kid, but the doeling is so little and precious  That picture of her and the (llamas? alpacas?) is adorable!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh goodness, look at that little face! What a cutie.


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

She is soooo cute... 

However, she's having watery yellow scours. Going to check if it's continuing shortly and see what I can do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cutie, Congrats


----------

